# George Harrison 1943 - 2001



## That Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Today is George Harrison's Birthday.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 25, 2014)

My favorite Beatle.
Here's an old photo of me kissing an 8 X 10 glossy of George Harrison.
Wish I still had it.
I must have slobbered on it too much and ruined it.

View attachment 5426

Here's my favorite song of his (Beware of Darkness)
He did so many versions of it. 
This particular version I think sounds the best!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7akg0_george-harrison-beware-of-darkness_music#.UPszqmc-6YQ


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2014)

He was my favorite Beatle, the one I would want to go out with.  Here he is in his older days...


----------



## Farmtex (Mar 2, 2014)

Happy birthday to George. Enjoyed the Beatles' music then and just as much now.


----------



## Gael (Mar 4, 2014)

We lost him too soon that's for sure along with John.


----------

